# Post your license plate frame!



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Still have my dealer frame on, just looking to get ideas and see what others have!


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry no photo of the car. I have the Audi Sport frame. 
http://c1552172.r72.cf0.rackcdn.com/144482_x800.jpg


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

https://flic.kr/p/vSuQr2


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

If you belong to ACNA, they have beautiful frames in bright, satin and black. Check the Quattro Quarterly magazine.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

DJAlix said:


> https://flic.kr/p/vSuQr2



hey bud
how's the revo tune on your a3 ?

stage 1 ?

any wheel spin ?

thanks


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys in Europe are lucky; your long rectangular license plates are much better looking than the North American/South American squarish ones.

And clearly, European cars are designed with European plates in mind.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

lovei27 said:


> hey bud
> how's the revo tune on your a3 ?
> 
> stage 1 ?
> ...


Yup, only Stage 1 but love it. Not had a chance to drive the car in anger since having the map put on but it makes a noticeable difference


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I was going to order this one. Kinda want to run something else though since I already have rings and an S badge on the rear. I like the carbon fiber one, but it's too expensive for a simple plate frame.


----------



## BenGieCruz (Jan 31, 2013)

I have the audi slimline frame...











https://parts.audiusa.com/audiparts/index.cfm?action=accessories&makeid=2&manufacturerid=1013&catalogid=2379&categoryid=48710&subcat1=62918&subcat2=0&subcat3=0&subcat4=0&subcat5=0&modelid=878&siteid=16&itemid=407987&jointvehid=12805&startyear=2009&startrow=1&partnumber=&description=&overlayExtids=&overlayIntids=&retval=%2Faudiparts%2Findex%2Ecfm%3Faction%3Daccessories%26siteid%3D16%26catalogid%3D2379


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the slimline as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

my frame = none

just bolted the plate to the plastic backing. Any downside to doing this? Hate the look of trim around the plate. Def not going to advertise anything. Looks clean with nothing.
no front plate or holder also


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)




----------



## STItoS3 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just a plain black powder-coated frame for me.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

markn1689 said:


> my frame = none
> 
> just bolted the plate to the plastic backing. Any downside to doing this? Hate the look of trim around the plate. Def not going to advertise anything. Looks clean with nothing.
> no front plate or holder also


Same here. Just asked my dealer for four free shorter license plate bolts so I can bolt license plate directly onto plastic backing. Weight reduction FTW!


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Had to replace the dealer plate with something better, best pic I could find
I like the Audi sport frame also:thumbup:


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Simple carbon fiber.


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have a frame. The dealer put one on my car but I took it off. I don't remember receiving any compensation or reduction in the cost of my S3 in exchange for being a driving advertisement for the dealer forever.


----------

